# Should I get a Gopro?



## Brett090 (Jun 5, 2017)

After hearing a lot of people talking about false acusations and driving someone I believe was a drug dealer, at times I feel like my job should be recorded at all times for the sake of my job and safety, if so which one should I buy?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You could buy a Go Pro, but it would probably end up being stolen. You can get a 2-way dashcam cheaper.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Get a real dashcam, built to be a dashcam. Unless you have other uses for a GoPro, you're better off with an off the shelf dash cam like the Falcon 360. Check groupon often, I got mine there for $99 delivered.

I wouldn't be worried about theft, I just think they record at too high quality, which means less recording time, then necessary and then you're stuck with just a one channel recording. With the Falcon 360, you get 2 cameras with interior and front exterior recording for accidents as well. Plus I don't know if the standard GoPro has night vision?


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

I use GoPro Hero4 session... works fine for me. I do have to delete though after every night all the vid files as long as nothing happened as i get only 5 1/2 hours of vid recording at 1080P 6oFPS if I go to 720P 60FPS then I can get maybe 8 hours. However when I drive its usually been no more than 6 hours at a time anyways so I just leave the full HD 1080p setting on mine and it works great! Plus its so small and movable that most people don't even notice it at all in my car. they just see my power cable going up to it which isn't all that visible as well. if anyone wants a video sample at night let me know and ill post on here. plus the go pro 4 is cheaper now that the 5 models are out. Id prefer vid quality over storage space. since if something does happen then you can identify more accurately the car that hit you and the license plate or something else. Low quality vid would look like those security cam footage vids we see on tv that look ok but are blurry when you zoom in on the incident since most cams are zoomed out for full coverage of the store. So for me personally its Quality and size!


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

I love my Magellan myVue 320. It is tiny enough that passengers who notice it do not realize that it has better capabilities than you would expect.

It is a forward facing cam that supports 64GB microsd cards. Recording automatically overwrites older events. Every 5 minutes takes 450 MB. That means it can record your entire day in a 64GB card with GPS coordinates and speed. It records audio, but there are no icons on the screen. By default, it just looks like a strange speedometer to passengers.

Other fun stuff - the camera records G forces, so I can rebuff any complaints about sudden acceleration or stops. I can replay any trip with G forces shown alongside video.

I use it by turning it on when within 1 minute of pickup until end of trip. It is very important to capture the pickup moment. As soon as I unplug it by slightly pulling the charger, it finishes writing to the card and turns off.

As to whether you should have one, without a doubt. I have a reason to save recordings at least once a month. They could get me fired if I did not have evidence to counter the bogus complaint.

I do not record video of my interior since I drive at night. Once passengers start screaming at me, it's all on audio. I do not need their faces.


----------

